

Social Security a Ponzi Scheme? - kajecounterhack
http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/economicsunbound/archives/2008/12/is_social_secur.html?campaign_id=rss_daily

======
Tichy
What a silly argument: supposedly it is not a ponzi scheme, because the new
entrants to the game keep earning more and more money because of economic
growth.

The way the participants got the money they put into the scheme doesn't affect
the nature of the scheme.

~~~
waratuman
I would have to agree. Even at the end he states that this will turn out to be
a "Ponzi-like" if technological advances no longer progress.

------
timcederman
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=412700>

